# Roo Case and Fintie cas in SO - Any good?



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Roo: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EI20NLW $20
Fintie http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FFWJ2AC $16

Are they any good?


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

I have the Roo case for my Original Fire and love it so much I just bought the same case for 8.9HD for hubby for Christmas (without the special offer-will have to check that out.)

I have always wondered why this case is not more popular-to me it is invaluable being able to go both portrait and landscape. It is quick and easy to set up either way.

The other big thing I really like is being able to use it without the folio cover, holding just the felt-backed inner case.  I prefer using my devices without having to fold a case out of the way and this is perfect for me-there is still some protection but I don't feel as if I am holding a case.  

The Velcro patch is big, not some little strip, and has never failed to hold; the entire case still looks very good (almost new except for a little rubbing on the corner) 1.5 years later-and I use it for hours every day. 

The magnets holding the case closed are pretty strong, but when I put it in my purse I do slip a rubber band around it to keep it closed just in case (I don't have a screen protector), only bc my purse is rather unformed and things move around in it; I don't feel the need to do this in my briefcase.

I have always wondered why this case is not more popular-to me it is invaluable being able to go both portrait and landscape.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I had a Roo case for my Xoom.  It was fine.  But I found I really didn't like the full case surround.  Much prefer the bezel uncovered as with the stock Amazon case and at least one Poetic model.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I have multiple roo's for my paperwhite and absolutely love them


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't see a Roo for the 8.9" fires and I also don't like covering the Bezel.. like a sleeker look.

Same for the other.  

But they seem like good cases if you like that look, for sure.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

No one has used the other case then? Just the Roo?


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

A little late, but I got a Fintie case for my Dell Venue tablet and it seems okay.  Good fit, holes in the right place.  There is a slight odor, but I think it will air out.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got my father the finte for the 7". It seems okay. I don't know if this case covers the camera in the 8.9".


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

As for the Roo Case, I had the Roo Origami Case on last year's Fires. They are light weight, & feel very nice. I was able to use them for a stand. This year, I like the Poetic Case on my Fire HDX 7". I like not having the material on the front of the bezel. I have my 8.9" in a sleeve at the moment. Still waiting to get a cover.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I ended up going with:


rooCASE Case for All New Kindle Fire HD 7 - Slim Shell Origami Cover ​
and it should be here tomorrow. Hope it was a good choice


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Do you like it?

I ordered I think yesterday and it should be here on Friday.  It looks like it does not cover the bezel and has openings for the camera and all other parts that should have openings.  Fingers crossed that it does not have a problem with the camera..


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Seamonkey said:


> Do you like it?


Yea, posted a review here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,171793.0.html


----------



## Tia K (Sep 28, 2013)

Pickett said:


> I have the Roo case for my Original Fire and love it so much I just bought the same case for 8.9HD for hubby for Christmas (without the special offer-will have to check that out.)
> 
> I have always wondered why this case is not more popular-to me it is invaluable being able to go both portrait and landscape. It is quick and easy to set up either way.
> 
> ...


That was helpful, Thanks for the info


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmm.. I got my Roo Case slim shell Origami today.  This is the one for the HDX 8.9" which has the back AND forward facing cameras to deal with.

Other than the fact that it feels rubber and definitely not as appealing as the Poetic..  

And the Poetic cutouts for speakers I like better.

BUT..

This roo slim shell both puts the Fire to sleep on closing and wakes it on opening AND...  works with the camera.. no message, and you don't have to slide the device.. just point focus and shoot!!!

The openings for the volume and on off controls and camera are MUCH nicer on the Poetic case, but they work on the Roo.

I think the Poetic is lighter..

So.. if they can get Amazon to allow the user to turn off the warning about the camera, the Poetic is definitely the winner, but, for now, if you want to use the camera, the Roo is the choice.

This is a shell like the Amazon Origami, but with a cut out for the camera.. the device seems to know about it (which it doesn't with the Poetic)..  and this Roo does not cover the bezel..


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry.. VERY long and frustrating day, just now home and tired.. I'll try to do a more coherent write up after I eat and rest..


----------

